# Timidnous & Nervous Behaviour



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

Our 10 week old Lexi seems to be very timid and nervous at times. She actually trembles with fear. She has been this way since we brought her home but has gotten somewhat better. I have attempted a few short 10 minute walks but seems so nervous she will whine or crouch down low and refuse to move. Should I continue with the walks and try to push through? I don't want to cave in and have her develop longer term behavioural issues but also concerned with pushing a 10 week too much. Her tail also seems to tuck in tight. 

Any other activities or things I should be doing to improve her confidence?

Outside of this she is very friendly with new faces and will act normal - licking, tail wag etc.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hi T-bear, at this age she doesn't really need walks, lots of playing and gentle 'training' will wear her out. It's not worth forcing the issue, as you say it makes a bigger deal out of it than it needs to be. You can carry or drive her to the park if there's a bit of road she doesn't like, but in no time she'll be dragging you down the road totally ignoring cars etc, or that's what we found with our boy anyway.

When he was refusing to walk down our road I did a bit of sitting on the curb with him half on my lap, away from the main road, and giving him a treat every time we saw or heard a car. It may or may not have helped but he came around quickly enough and I got some nice cuddles in the sun with him!

At this age I'd just do lots of things she does enjoy, has she got all of her shots?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

ps. photos please!


----------



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

she has had first round shots only. It's funny she can go form timid,nervousness and shaking to runnng and chewing and barking at everything. She just seems so nervous at times and and the trembling and muscle spasims are a bit concerning.....but we are new to the dog/Vizsla world.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Puppy fears are normal, I wouldn't worry about them. They go away as your dog matures.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have mine face their fears. We just play with the pup at whatever the distance its comfortable with.
Only moving closer as the pup is happy and still playing.
No need to rush and suffer a set back. Slow and steady is the best way. So many things are new to a pup when you first bring them home. Let them bond with you, and get comfortable with new things on their own time.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Speaking from experience of having had a very shy puppy: DO NOT PUSH IT!!!! 

And when she is being good and not scared, be sure to reward her with lots of cuddles and "good girls" and treats!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I don't have mine face their fears.


Completely agree - we only sat on the pavement just outside the house because he loves sitting in the sun and he didn't mind sitting out there. So we walked as far down the road (we're on a dead end with traffic at the other end) as he fancied, sat and munched on treats and cuddled and sunbathed and sat. Very nice, and not stressful.


----------

